# Western Plow won't lift under weight



## GIANKEES (Dec 14, 2007)

I have an older cable controlled western plow on an 88 F250. My problem is that the plow won't lift. Left to right angle works fine. In fact, plow piston lifts when the plow chain is not on it (no weight). Checked Fluid....all good. Any suggestions?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Check your pump and filter.


----------

